# WW2 Weekend Reading PA



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone going to be there Saturday? I will be in attendance, leaving Jersey today to spend the night and head over tomorrow for the show....

WELCOME TO THE MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM'S WORLD WAR II WEEKEND


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2016)

Bit far for me to travel in the 'Tin Tent' H, but I hope you have a good time - and get plenty of pics !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Will try! Camera is Kaputt this year so my phone it is!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2016)

Good stuff H - do your best, and I look forward to the pics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks sir! Been trying to get back into modeling and the whole deal but going through college and working is just zapping me of any time I may have had grrrr


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2016)

I can understand that H - my youngest daughter graduated from University in London last October, an we'd tried to arrange a meeting at Duxford for over a year, without success, due to her limited time !
Hoping to meet-up with her at DX sometime this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey Harrison, hope you doing well mate.


----------

